
Huawei demands US carrier Verizon pay more than US$1B for over 230 patents - emptybits
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/article/3014273/huawei-demands-us-carrier-verizon-pay-more-us1-billion-over-230-patents
======
rosege
So if you use equipment from a vendor that's equipment uses one of the patents
they can come after the end user?

------
datumy
I guess Huawei was pretty generous before the ban ...

